# One Gallon Pepsi Syrup Jug...time era?



## Hulingirl (Oct 2, 2012)

I like this Jug....pretty cool some of the paper from label is gone, but overall good condition...what you think the time era is and what you think it's worth is, I got a good deal I believe!


----------



## Hulingirl (Oct 2, 2012)

more pics...


----------



## Hulingirl (Oct 2, 2012)

and the front...


----------



## Hulingirl (Oct 2, 2012)

bottom of jug....reads 11 o with I in circle 4 then below tht is a 3??


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't make out the pic of the bottom all that well but I'm gonna guess 1954, with the label damage maybe $10-15 if you could find a buyer. There are alot of these jugs out there in near perfect condition so it would be a tough sell with one that has damage...


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 2, 2012)

That's from the 60's.  Based on the label damage, I'd say $20-$25.


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 2, 2012)

that logo was introduced in 1963, and epackage is probably right about the value.


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 2, 2012)

IT'S ALL ABOUT CONDITION WITH PAPER LABELS...NICE FIND


----------



## Hulingirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for tht....it really caught our eye, I was looking on ebay other sites etc and so many people were searching or asking for them saying they are rare and hard to find but maybe thats just here in our state and surrounding states nearby, were in NC and things that aren't as rare anywhere else are rare here as is with other states I guess? the ones I saw with even some label damage was estimated a little higher I guess because of the paper label, but considering its not as badly damaged as some i have saw and like the 55 pepsi paper label it was going for a lot and hardly any paper label was left? I have been trying to figure that one out......lol thanks guys for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Hulingirl (Oct 2, 2012)

MADE BY ILLINOIS GLASS CO WITH THE (O W/ I  IN CENTER).... LEFT TO RIGHT NUMBERS ON BOTTOM ARE 11 (O W/I) 4
                                                   3  ........NUMBERED LIKE THAT AND PAPER LABELS WERE STILL IN 60'S? iM HAPPY TO BE LEARNING SO MUCH FROM MY "PATIENT" FRIENDS HERE......LOL


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 2, 2012)

Except for the really really early Pepsi syrup jugs, they are all paper labels, and TJSJHART is right, condition is everything.  A worse condition is a little more passable on a rarer bottle/jug.  Your jug is fairly common, I would pay $15-20 for it.

 As for the other jug with hardly any label left...people can ask anything for an item.  I bought my 1960's blue label jug for about $15, and it's in great shape.


----------



## Hulingirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey thanks for replying[] I was just stumped in my research I thought that paper labeling was stopped in late 50's early 60's? I love these jugs don't know why I just think there pretty cool...ya know! Lol, Hey if you have sometime one day can you send me a pic of yours? I would love to see it, and $15 thats an awesome deal, I would like to find one in great condition...I'm gonna keep lookin! lol Sorry about earlier it appears I owe you an Apology, on the coke thing that one minor detail I was never told correctly so thanks for clearing that up I am glad you told me rather than me trying to  sell it again lookin like a fool....lol Thanks again!


----------



## Hulingirl (Oct 3, 2012)

They appear to be very rare around here, raised alot of eyebrows when I showed it to a few people, I looked on ebay and there was one post with 2 jugs but no labels at all and ask 20.00 just for the jug...couldn't believe it no label no nothing.....odd....lol, where you guys from and whats most rare in your area that you noticed isn't rare somewhere else, like where I live in N.C.? That has been a ? I been wanting to ask for a while![] ~Trisha~


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 3, 2012)

If you keep your eye open, you'll see those pop up from time to time on ebay (those 2 jugs you mentioned have been on there for EVER, nobody buys them).  Like I said, people can ask anything for an item.  Concerning paper labels, the paper label soda bottles are usually a little more 'rare'.  The difference is, a paper label on a soda bottle usually doesn't last because the bottle was cooled and then warmed as it was drank.  This condensates the bottle and caused the label to wear and come off.  On a syrup bottle, this wasn't cooled and the label lasted longer.  That's why they used paper label on the large jugs, it was cheaper and lasted longer than on a soda bottle.  Also, I'm sure ACL printing would be difficult/expensive on such a large jug.

 I'm surprised you consider those rare in N.C.  I would think Pepsi is more common there.  I'm in KY and we have coke out the wazoo, very little Pepsi.  

 Here's my jug, you can see a small amount of damage on the bottom, other than that, it's good


----------



## LC (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is a Pepsi jug acl style .


----------



## Hulingirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Pepsi Coke everything common now as in the present of course....but I'm talking about a jug that was dug from the ground...its in pretty good condition considering and to have the contents etc that was still readable, but here you don't see the large syrup jugs very much and they are rare and I have been suprised at the number of people I have ask about it and so I'm like.....oooookay,.....lol, hey nice bottle, crate the whole setup...its amazing, what year was your paper label and also on the ACL those are so cool! I am amazed at our history and the bottles from then and now...really nice pic setup Jblaylock...I do love it! LC...those are so cool thats whats up! LOL Where do you guys live? The bottles types everything is so different it seems each state has that one bottle everyone has been searching for...atgain really nice jugs!


----------



## LC (Oct 18, 2012)

I am in Ohio , have found a good bit of both Pepsi and Coke in my area over the years . I believe the Pepsi acl Jug is from the sixties . I do not have it where I can put my hands on it to look at it .


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 23, 2012)

Have an ACL Pepsi jug, in NC as well.  You don't see them too much actually.  Found mine on an old farm.  Actually left the paper label ones since they were in bad shape.  Also was my exes grandpa's, so didn't want to look like I was hogging them all or stealing which I wasn't but idk.
 Will upload a pic when I get back home if u care to see it.  Also have a glass 2 liter, but those are fairly common everywhere.


----------



## MrSchulz (Dec 6, 2012)

I generally sell Coke ones for $12 - $17 on condition.  ePackage is right on it, and a Pepsi one is slightly harder to find so I could see it fetch maybe $25 to the right person


----------

